# Bed? Would you...



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Would you buy a bed like this made out of regular fleece and snuggle fabic?
3 in 1 bed 
I've done some research and I've drafted my own pattern. I'm curious if this is something I could sell in my store and at my booths or just for my own pack. I'll be back with pics.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Honestly I hate to say this, but I would not.
The reason is I have seen this style made out of fleece and what I did not like is
it doesn't keep it's shape. Not sure if I'm explaining it right. What I mean is the
trundle bed in your link keeps it's cup like shape, but when you use a lighter
fabric it just kind of falls over. I actually have one and I only use it as a blanket,
instead of a bed. Not sure if any of this makes sense, I'm running on no sleep
here. But don't just listen to me though, because I'm really picky,lol. Wait and
see what others say. What I would buy is blankets, especially carrier sized ones.
I find it's not easy finding small enough blankets that are cute and durable,
especially at decent prices. But I'm getting off topic! Sorry.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

If it was thick fleece yes! I buy Bailey blankets at Babies R Us because their fleece blankets are thicker than ones at other stores. I have a snuggle bed like the one in link and I don't care for the material.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Missygal said:


> If it was thick fleece yes! I buy Bailey blankets at Babies R Us because their fleece blankets are thicker than ones at other stores. I have a snuggle bed like the one in link and I don't care for the material.



Buying the blankets at a baby store is a brilliant idea! 
I don't know how I did not think of that! 
Do you find the pricing is better than for the dog blankets?


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Buying the blankets at a baby store is a brilliant idea!
> I don't know how I did not think of that!
> Do you find the pricing is better than for the dog blankets?


I honestly have only bought them at baby stores. The one I just got was $10 They always have fun prints or even plain colors. They seem to last longer also.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

My girls only have baby blankets. To me, they are thicker than the dog blankets that I have seen at pet stores. I am not certain about prices, though. 

I also buy from this etsy shop. I have 2 of her snuggle sacks. I love them. They can be washed and dried. Some of the trundle types cannot be put in the dryer. The lining is a really super soft yet heavy fabric-heavier than a fleece (I am not crafty at all so I am giving a poor description) so they can be used as a rolled down bed (my girls do anyway) or burrowed in like a little sleeping bag. 

I use them to take all 3 to the vet at once by myself. They laugh at the vet. They always come and open the door joking that they do not want me to hurt my back carrying them in. Then they comment about my "bag full of dogs".

Anyway, if you could make it with a thick fabric as the ladies have already stated, they could be popular.

Here is her shop:
Minky Dots and Marshmallow Fleece Cuddle Sack by hatz4brats

We have this one and then one with the thick brown "nubby fleece" and the outer side is a pink and brown damask pattern.


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Honestly I hate to say this, but I would not.
> The reason is I have seen this style made out of fleece and what I did not like is
> it doesn't keep it's shape. Not sure if I'm explaining it right. What I mean is the
> trundle bed in your link keeps it's cup like shape, but when you use a lighter
> ...


I understand what you mean about keeping shape. The snuggle fabic is thicker than fleece. This is a pic of Eva in her rolled down. She can get in and out of it and it stays cupped.




Missygal said:


> If it was thick fleece yes! I buy Bailey blankets at Babies R Us because their fleece blankets are thicker than ones at other stores. I have a snuggle bed like the one in link and I don't care for the material.


Thanks for the info. I knew I wouldn't like the fabric so I set out to make my own where I could hand pick the fabric. I was also raised with a why buy it when you can make it mantra.


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

We must have been posting at the same time. 



jesuschick said:


> My girls only have baby blankets. To me, they are thicker than the dog blankets that I have seen at pet stores. I am not certain about prices, though.
> 
> I also buy from this etsy shop. I have 2 of her snuggle sacks. I love them. They can be washed and dried. Some of the trundle types cannot be put in the dryer. The lining is a really super soft yet heavy fabric-heavier than a fleece (I am not crafty at all so I am giving a poor description) so they can be used as a rolled down bed (my girls do anyway) or burrowed in like a little sleeping bag.
> 
> ...


The wash/dry restriction was also a turn off for me. It is for dogs so I needs to be able to go through the washer and dryer with no issues.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

The one you make and pictured does look like the ones I posted. I love them!

Oh, how I wish I had even a bit of crafty talent!! I guess there have to be those of us who are not to buy from others like you who are!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hmm i know that fabric 
ive used it on a pillow once
it was a butch :lol: to sew 2 layers~
think its micro plush material


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> The one you make and pictured does look like the ones I posted. I love them!
> 
> Oh, how I wish I had even a bit of crafty talent!! I guess there have to be those of us who are not to buy from others like you who are!


Yeah. :daisy: Now if I can find more color/print options of this style of fabric



pigeonsheep said:


> hmm i know that fabric
> ive used it on a pillow once
> it was a butch :lol: to sew 2 layers~
> think its micro plush material


I love the print. I bought it for a different project but decided to make Eva a bed out of it. My serger makes it easier than my sewing machine. Joanns advertises it as ultra cuddle fabric or snuggle fabric.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Jen, I should not have opened my big mouth before seeing the picture!!!
Sorry. I like the bed you made, I think I would buy that. Now you just need
to make some in earth tones or animal print, and you got yourself a customer!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

ah i was thinkin of gettin a serger but didnt know which one was good. i saw mixed reviews for a lot of them


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Karen,
The Etsy lady you posted is good! I love the giraffe cuddle blanket, it's right up my alley!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

They are really made. You'd like her too as she is involved in italian greyhound rescue.


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Jen, I should not have opened my big mouth before seeing the picture!!!
> Sorry. I like the bed you made, I think I would buy that. Now you just need
> to make some in earth tones or animal print, and you got yourself a customer!


No worries about opening your mouth. I wanted an opinion that wasnt biased and related to me. My aunt and other family/friend think I need to be a hollywood seamstress. :coolwink:

I have one out of this sitting on my sewing table waiting for me to get done on the computer lol.





pigeonsheep said:


> ah i was thinkin of gettin a serger but didnt know which one was good. i saw mixed reviews for a lot of them


I have this one and love it. It makes sewing renfaire costumes so much easier.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

will keep that one in mind  i heard brothers were good. i have a brother embroidery machine and love it  are there different types of threads on serger machines like there are on sewin machines? like for my sewin machine i only use gutermann thread


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Ohh I like the beige bones! Cute!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> They are really made. You'd like her too as she is involved in italian greyhound rescue.


Aww good for her, helping little Iggies. :daisy:
That says a lot about a person.
I love that on Etsy there is a face behind each product,
I've had really good experiences shopping there, everyone
was always kind and helpful. It's a fantastic site.

First time I heard about it was from you actually, and now
I do not know how I ever lived without it.


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> will keep that one in mind  i heard brothers were good. i have a brother embroidery machine and love it  are there different types of threads on serger machines like there are on sewin machines? like for my sewin machine i only use gutermann thread


I have both a brother sewing/embroidery machine and that serger. I use just about every kind of thread on them. 


~LS~ said:


> Ohh I like the beige bones! Cute!


There did have a giraffe or cheetah too but I only got one to try out.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Those are awesome! I love them both! Out of the three, my favorite is the cheetah.
If you really get this going, and decide to ship to Canada, let me know!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

awww! those are fab fabrics. i have the leopard one i think...or was it the tiger...hmmm oh its both! LOL  i havent played around with them yet though....got them months ago

oh okay thanks for the help! ill be sure to get a serger very soon. i got an itchin to use them for the quick blankets i wanna make as an option verus the knotted ones :albino:


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Those are awesome! I love them both! Out of the three, my favorite is the cheetah.
> If you really get this going, and decide to ship to Canada, let me know!


My story policy is that as long as the customer is fine with paying the shipping I will ship anywhere.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> awww! those are fab fabrics. i have the leopard one i think...or was it the tiger...hmmm oh its both! LOL  i havent played around with them yet though....got them months ago
> 
> oh okay thanks for the help! ill be sure to get a serger very soon. i got an itchin to use them for the quick blankets i wanna make as an option verus the knotted ones :albino:


WHAT?! You had the leopard all along? Missy, I asked you if you had leopard,
you said NO! Pff, not cool! :lol: It's alright though, because I'm in love with
the fabric I picked from you, Chanel uses her blanket daily! 



quinnandleah said:


> My story policy is that as long as the customer is fine with paying the shipping I will ship anywhere.


Could you find out how much it is to ship to Montreal, Quebec from where you are?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

LOL LS! i couldnt make that type of blanket with this material...cannot absolutely cannot tie them..or cut them...they can only be hemmed rolled  but they are very beautiful  got em at Joanns too


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Could you find out how much it is to ship to Montreal, Quebec from where you are?[/FONT]


Yep I will let you know.


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

If you were selling them for a reasonable price, I would definitely buy them! I've seen them for sale on Etsy, but people tend to over price them. My Ote would so love it, I know. She loves to "burrow." Also a good idea that a lot of people may like is a carrier-sized version. It would be perfect!!!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

proudpeyotemama said:


> If you were selling them for a reasonable price, I would definitely buy them! I've seen them for sale on Etsy, but people tend to over price them. My Ote would so love it, I know. She loves to "burrow." Also a good idea that a lot of people may like is a carrier-sized version. It would be perfect!!!


I don't think they are over-priced. It depends on the size, what materials it's made of and whether they are "pillowcase" types or the much larger, round bottom kind. The round-bottom kind takes twice as much material to make it as the "pillowcase" type. I sell my larger, round-bottomed sackbeds for $39.95 and most of that price is for the materials, which I use the best materials I can find to make them last longer. You pay for what you get. If I would sell mine any cheaper, then I would have to buy cheaper material and make them much much smaller.......


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

I cannot believe how much sack beds sell for generally so I'm not a likely candidate to ever buy one. 

The thing I hate most of all about synthetic fleece fabrics is the way it looks after washing a few times, so I won't even buy fleece clothes with a long'ish' nap for myself. 

I'm afraid my dogs are doomed to live without snuggle sacks so long as they're made out of synthetics


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I would buy one, only if it were very thick and luxurious fur. I wouldn't buy one out of fleece. They just don't hold their shape for them to crawl in and out of. Tiger Dreamz is a brand that I would definitely buy (and have several) and I love them. They actually have a very nice price on a tiger dreamz bed at overstock.com. So it would have to be very luxurious fur and a very good price for me to buy one from someone that makes them.

Right now these beautiful tiger dreamz beds are on sale for $40 plus $3 shipping so a fantastic deal. I doubt that an etsy person or crafty person would be able to beat the quality and price??? (If so, then YES I'd buy one). 

Tiger Dreamz 3-way Snuggle Luxury Pet Bed | Overstock.com

Tiger Dreamz 3-way Snuggle Luxury Pet Bed | Overstock.com


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I have one and the front is folded over (double) so is always open,Dottie loves hers and it's so warm in there when you get her out


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Right now these beautiful tiger dreamz beds are on sale for $40 plus $3 shipping so a fantastic deal. I doubt that an etsy person or crafty person would be able to beat the quality and price???
__________________________________

I would say the quality of mine at the very least matches if not excels the tiger dreams beds; the price, yes maybe they are cheaper. It costs me over $50.00 to make one in the faux fur.:foxes15: I have actually made one for a member of this forum.....Pigeonsheep and she can probably let you know how good of quality I make them. I made hers for Dexter and only charged her what it cost me for the material. If I would make them to sell, I would have to charge more just to make even a small profit. But I truly can say the quality of mine matches or excels the tiger dreamz!


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

Pookypeds said:


> I don't think they are over-priced. It depends on the size, what materials it's made of and whether they are "pillowcase" types or the much larger, round bottom kind. The round-bottom kind takes twice as much material to make it as the "pillowcase" type. I sell my larger, round-bottomed sackbeds for $39.95 and most of that price is for the materials, which I use the best materials I can find to make them last longer. You pay for what you get. If I would sell mine any cheaper, then I would have to buy cheaper material and make them much much smaller.......


I didn't realize that you had posted how much you sold them for previously. I just saw your original post & "quick replied." $40 isn't over-priced, I've seen some on Etsy for $70-80 and they don't seem much different from the $40 ones. But what do I know, LOL! Sorry if there was a misunderstanding there - didn't mean to sound rude! I guess I should read the whole thread before quick replying!! Do you have a link to a site where you sell them?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Pookypeds said:


> Right now these beautiful tiger dreamz beds are on sale for $40 plus $3 shipping so a fantastic deal. I doubt that an etsy person or crafty person would be able to beat the quality and price???
> __________________________________
> 
> I would say the quality of mine at the very least matches if not excels the tiger dreams beds; the price, yes maybe they are cheaper. It costs me over $50.00 to make one in the faux fur.:foxes15: I have actually made one for a member of this forum.....Pigeonsheep and she can probably let you know how good of quality I make them. I made hers for Dexter and only charged her what it cost me for the material. If I would make them to sell, I would have to charge more just to make even a small profit. But I truly can say the quality of mine matches or excels the tiger dreamz!


Shelly I'm sure your beds are wonderful! I don't remember the one you made for pidge. Do you have a picture of it? What dimensions do you make in the fur ones? I know the fur is very very expensive. I'm sure that yours are made exceptionally well especially compared to the mass produced ones. Would love to see a pic.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Here is a pic of the one I made Pigeonsheep:










I do not have a site where I sell what I make. I just let people know on here and on FaceBook.
The dimensions of the sackbeds I make are 26"x26" and the rounded bottom adds a few more inches so these are very large. 
Im not really interested in making the faux fur bedsacks because the material costs me over $50.00 to make it and in order to make even a small profit I would have to charge a large amount, and that would be too much for most people.
What I do make the bedsacks out of for $39.95 is a higher quality of fleece and flannel that is not suppose to "pill", so that material costs just a bit more than regular fleece.

Here is a pic of the fleece & flannel kind that I make:


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Mine just aren't big on that style--I don't know why. They burrow into regular blankets and cave-style beds, but not that style.


----------

